# Help withmy Paradigm Mini Monitors



## shumble (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a simple question for most of you I would assume. I am having trouble with one of speakers (Paradigm Mini Monitors) , I diagnosed it today to be the 6inch woofer. There is nothing at all coming from it. I did a visual of it and i cant see anything wrong it. I know it is the woofer as I took one from the other speaker and tested it. Worked no problem. So here is my question, what should I look for to try to fix it, all the connections seem to be good. If I replace the woofer does it need to be the exact same? Where can I get one in the west Toronto area. Suggetions?

Thank you for your time,


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Shumble, 

Welcome to the Shack :T

It may well turn out to be the crossover that has gone faulty in the speaker rather than the actual drive unit / speaker it self, I presume the speakers are out of warranty?

Edit: sorry just re read what you wrote, so you have actually put another unit into the actual speaker, under the dust cap there is connections which you may not see and voice coil, it looks like you will need another unit if that is the case, and yes you should replace like for like or else it would lead to a mismatch across your speakers...


----------



## shumble (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. If I take the dust cover cap off can I fix it? Should I take a pic of the woofer and post it? There is absolutly nothing coming from the woofer, no noise or hiss. I know the connections are good going to it. Should I just replace it or can i attempt to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Before you go removing the dustcap, try a continuity check across the terminals.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

As mentioned, I would see if you can get inside the speaker and see if you can get a signal (using a multimeter) when you touch the positive and negative terminals on the driver itself.

Assuming that you don't get a signal, it would probably mean that it's time for a new driver. And unfortunately, you can't replace it with anything other than the same driver model used in your speaker. For that, I'd contact the store where you purchased your speaker. You could also contact Paradigm directly.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. When you push on the cone, does it move freely? Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jarrod (Sep 29, 2009)

Call Paradigm and tell them about your problem. They replaced a driver on an ADP350 for me, once.


----------

